
SageDB: A Learned Database System [pdf] - ngaut
http://alexbeutel.com/papers/CIDR2019_SageDB.pdf
======
casual_slacker
The learned scheduling result is particularly impressive, 19% speedup of
average over the "Fair" (state of the art?) algorithm.

------
gigatexal
I wonder if they’ll release some code for us to try out

